# Semi-Deep Dish Wheels



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

I have an '05 Spec-v w/ Brembo's. Does anyone know if it is possible or if they even make semi deep dish wheels in a 4 lug pattern? I'm guessing that if i go with a deep dish wheel, i will have to add a spacer to clear my brembo's. do you think that i will have to? i have been looking for about three weeks for some decent wheels for my car. Any help would be appreciated. also, not to be rude but, if you are going to tell me to search then go ahead but, i will just ignore you. all i am asking for is a lil' help. a site, suggestion(minus..searching), anything really. oh yeah, also, does anyone know where i could get an R34 body kit for cheaper than eBay? they are 549, which is a very good deal but the guy wants like 200 bux for S&H and he doesn't offer local pick-up. i think that's cuz he is incorparating his loss in the list price into the S&H. oh well. Thanks Guyz!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

05ser said:


> I have an '05 Spec-v w/ Brembo's. Does anyone know if it is possible or if they even make semi deep dish wheels in a 4 lug pattern? I'm guessing that if i go with a deep dish wheel, i will have to add a spacer to clear my brembo's. do you think that i will have to? i have been looking for about three weeks for some decent wheels for my car. Any help would be appreciated. also, not to be rude but, if you are going to tell me to search then go ahead but, i will just ignore you. all i am asking for is a lil' help. a site, suggestion(minus..searching), anything really. oh yeah, also, does anyone know where i could get an R34 body kit for cheaper than eBay? they are 549, which is a very good deal but the guy wants like 200 bux for S&H and he doesn't offer local pick-up. i think that's cuz he is incorparating his loss in the list price into the S&H. oh well. Thanks Guyz!


Dude. Search! They dont make bodykits for 04/05 years. Youre shit out of luck unless you want to get one custom fitted, but you are looking at ebay for kits, which means you dont care to spend money. You do realize that body kits are awkwardly shaped and need a big box/wrapping to send right? 200 bucks to ship sounds right. And if youre going to get a body kit, please, for the love of god, get a good one and not an ebay knock off. And if they ever release body kits for the 04/05, please atleast take it to a shop to have it fitted and PAINTED! Dont drive around with the kit unpainted.

So, continue to searc, they dont make bodykits for the 05, dont get kits of ebay, and spend some money for quality parts.

About the wheels, only a limited amount of wheels fit over the brembos. I would have opted to not get them, and spend that money on an aftermarket brake setup so you have more of a wheel selection. I cant help you with "deep dish" wheels since if they are too big, they wont look good without fender flares. And for the love of god, please get tuner/racing wheels and nothing bling bling chrome.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am not trying to come off as a dick, but if you ask highly repetitive questions, people will say search.

There is another active thread about someone asking about deep dish wheels for the Brembos.

You have a few good wheel options. The Gram Lights 57C will clear the Brembos. I have them on my car and the lip is about an inch. IIRC their offset is 47MM. If you are willing to spend 600+ a wheel, Volk makes some very nice deep lipped wheels that will clear and if you are made of money, you can have wheels drilled for you by ADVAN. Lipped wheels are generally very expensive. A few lesser expensive options are Excel, ADR and Rota. All of these companies make lipped wheels that fit our car but I do not believe they are in the proper offset for you. Having owned a set of ADRs, my biggest advice is to pony up the money the first time for a well made wheel that will last years and is not nearly as prone to damage.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

"Dude. Search! They dont make bodykits for 04/05 years. Youre shit out of luck unless you want to get one custom fitted, but you are looking at ebay for kits, which means you dont care to spend money. You do realize that body kits are awkwardly shaped and need a big box/wrapping to send right? 200 bucks to ship sounds right. And if youre going to get a body kit, please, for the love of god, get a good one and not an ebay knock off. And if they ever release body kits for the 04/05, please atleast take it to a shop to have it fitted and PAINTED! Dont drive around with the kit unpainted."

Actually yes, they do make body kits for the '04-'05 models. and if you would like a link i will be more than happy. or actually FUH-Q, SEARCH! i found it, i was just wondering if anyone knew of a place that would have other types or body kits or even ones at better deals. and why the hell do you assume i would dirve around with an unpainted body kit? see what happens when you A-S-S-U-M-E THINGS, YOU MAKE AN "ASS" OUT OF "U" AND "ME" actually just yourself, and i wouldn't go bling bling chrome because that's not my style, i don't like chrome that much, i would rather have a black wheel. but, if i did like bling bling chrome i would put those one just to despise you because you are trying to tell me what to do with my car. i don't see why people insist on getting on forums to yell at other people and tell them what to do. i simply ask a question and i get this PENIS saying, this and that, well, thank you for nothing because you wrote all of that and you did not once say, this is where you could go for wheels and this is where you can go for a bodykit. even just a suggestion like i asked for. and as for ZAC you don't seem like a dick because i know someone else is looking for those wheels on another tread because it was me that asked. and i believe it was you that sent me a link of a whole bunch of wheels, and i thanked you for your help. and again, i thank you. i was just looking for something different.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

to 05ser,
this is the second thread i have seen of yours i believe. you are a jerk and should seriously learn to not ask these same dumb questions. i dont think you deserve the help.
just my two cents


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

IIRC you can get the older kits to fit the newer cars but you've got to change the headlights to the older style also since they are longer (and look better IMO)



05ser said:


> see what happens when you A-S-S-U-M-E THINGS, YOU MAKE AN "ASS" OUT OF "U" AND "ME" actually just yourself


Please don't use 600 year old stupid phrases, esspecially when they don't make since in the context you were using. That doesn't make you look witty or smart.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> IIRC you can get the older kits to fit the newer cars but you've got to change the headlights to the older style also since they are longer (and look better IMO)
> 
> 
> Please don't use 600 year old stupid phrases, esspecially when they don't make since in the context you were using. That doesn't make you look witty or smart.


well, yeah i agree on that, i do think the entire front end of the older specv's look a lot better! if they would have kept that body style i would have bought that new instead of the '04-'05 body style. anyway, thank you for your comment. it's appreciated. now as for lumbad, keep your change, thanks


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Why not wait till they have body kits out for the 04-05's? It would be tonnes less expensive and not to mention easier. Swapping out front ends is not easy on a sentra.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Why not wait till they have body kits out for the 04-05's? It would be tonnes less expensive and not to mention easier. Swapping out front ends is not easy on a sentra.



Oh no, i would never do a front end swap. i was just saying that i liked the older front end more. mainly because of the grille. they do have some body kits for them like an R34 body kit and Evo V body kit. but, they say that they are high quality but, i don't like the grill on the front bumper. Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

ill keep my change then. good one. jerk off


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

lumbad said:


> ill keep my change then. good one. jerk off


so do you feel good about yourself now? i'm sure you feel better now that you got in the last word huh? haha okay, it's cool i'll let you have it.
peace


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

ok, i like the lsat word, its nifty.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

05ser said:


> "Dude. Search! They dont make bodykits for 04/05 years.


 Incorrect my friend. www.extremedimensions.com makes a R34 style body kit for the newer b15's.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> Incorrect my friend. www.extremedimensions.com makes a R34 style body kit for the newer b15's.


They took a picture of an 04/05 and slapped an 02/03 body kit on it. Look at the close-up pictures, it has the older tail lights on it. It looks like an early B15 kit to me.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> Incorrect my friend. www.extremedimensions.com makes a R34 style body kit for the newer b15's.


Thank you! I knew they made the kits! haha, thank you b14sleeper. anyway, i looked at the pictures and it shows the front end of an '04/'05 and the front end of the '03 body. but, only the rear of the '03 body. hmm? well even on ebay that only show the front of the '04/'05 body and the rear of the '03 but, then again, i imaging that the quality of the body kit would be better from extremedimensions.com Again, thanks for the link. i think that they are just trying to give the buyer an idea of what the rear kit and the skirts would look like.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

05ser said:


> I have an '05 Spec-v w/ Brembo's. Does anyone know if it is possible or if they even make semi deep dish wheels in a 4 lug pattern? I'm guessing that if i go with a deep dish wheel, i will have to add a spacer to clear my brembo's. do you think that i will have to? i have been looking for about three weeks for some decent wheels for my car. Any help would be appreciated. also, not to be rude but, if you are going to tell me to search then go ahead but, i will just ignore you. all i am asking for is a lil' help. a site, suggestion(minus..searching), anything really. oh yeah, also, does anyone know where i could get an R34 body kit for cheaper than eBay? they are 549, which is a very good deal but the guy wants like 200 bux for S&H and he doesn't offer local pick-up. i think that's cuz he is incorparating his loss in the list price into the S&H. oh well. Thanks Guyz!


Well, I'm not going to give you such a hassle about your wheel question. I was asking this same questin about 3 months ago. I've got the Brembo's also and getting wheels for our cars IS a tough find. Here is a link to some wheels for your car. 

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...dSize.do?mk=&yr=2005&wd=17&rw=&vid=008449&bp=

What I did is find a local tire dealer who sells the same brand and got him to give me the same price as the internet, INCLUDING THE WHEEL ADAPTER KIT. I have the sunburst and I got the in the Racing Sparco D-Spec Stage 1 in mat black. They look fu-qing awesome, plus they are about 6-8 lbs lighter per wheel. I can send pics if you like. Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

waznme said:


> Well, I'm not going to give you such a hassle about your wheel question. I was asking this same questin about 3 months ago. I've got the Brembo's also and getting wheels for our cars IS a tough find. Here is a link to some wheels for your car.
> 
> http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...dSize.do?mk=&yr=2005&wd=17&rw=&vid=008449&bp=
> 
> What I did is find a local tire dealer who sells the same brand and got him to give me the same price as the internet, INCLUDING THE WHEEL ADAPTER KIT. I have the sunburst and I got the in the Racing Sparco D-Spec Stage 1 in mat black. They look fu-qing awesome, plus they are about 6-8 lbs lighter per wheel. I can send pics if you like. Good luck. :cheers:


Heck yeah!!! I would love to see a picture of the wheels just PM me and i'll give you my email. unless i have it publicly shown. thank you for actually helping. we need more people like this in the forum. Again, Thank you


----------

